# What type do you come across as when you are drunk?



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

While I was really drinking the other day I kind tried to keep tabs on the differences in the way I was communicating/moving around the vicinity. Then it occurred to me it could be interesting to try to "type" myself. I noticed that I talk a lot faster and I actually come off as a lot friendlier *as I'm sure many of you do*. I still did tend to be the quiet one in conversations with 3+ people (since I knew I didn't really have to talk) but in one-on-one conversations I could go on and on about a bunch of crap I would have never done sober. Por jemple: "Oh I really think you'd like [insert activity/thing] here" etc (just a lot of small talk.) 
It actually seems like I could have come across as someone who genuinely cares about other people's problems.
Judging by this I'd probably say ENFP or possibly even ISFJ. 
Feel free to share your stories and speculation on what you could possibly come across as.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

The one time I got drunk-ish, I got irrationally angry and wanted to physically hurt everyone in the room. I realized this was potentially bad, so I left, went to my dorm room, and locked the door. Spent the rest of the night alone. Have barely touched alcohol since. I suppose I was still an introvert, just more so. I suppose it also could still fit NTP.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

SilverKelpie said:


> The one time I got drunk-ish, I got irrationally angry and wanted to physically hurt everyone in the room. I realized this was potentially bad, so I left, went to my dorm room, and locked the door. Spent the rest of the night alone. Have barely touched alcohol since. I suppose I was still an introvert, just more so. I suppose it also could still fit NTP.


irrationally angry sounds like an xstp to me lol.
Any plausible reasons as to why you could have been angry?


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Marshy14 said:


> irrationally angry sounds like an xstp to me lol.
> Any plausible reasons as to why you could have been angry?


Nope, no reason. I was quietly enjoying the company like I usually do until I started to feel this build-up of intense dislike for everyone in the room and a desire to act out on it by physically attacking them. At the same time, that seemed like a very wrong action, so I quietly excused myself and went back to my room. It was a relief to be away, and disturbing to reflect on it.  I've never felt anything quite like it. 

My grandmother once told me that her father got drunk and made his entire family leave the house. Locked them out. Apparently they got back in by climbing through a window after he fell asleep. I sometimes wonder if he was experiencing something similar to my reaction.

Anyway, it's made me extremely wary of over-indulging.


----------



## desinys (Nov 13, 2014)

According to my best friend I'm a proper INTJ when I have my drunk angsty phase on (comes usually after 3-4 drinks, goes away as I drink more). I usually seclude myself or take a good friend with me and just choose some topic to be sad about. Sometimes it turns into a real conversation but usually people don't really know how to react since I'm usually not that open about stuff like that.

Then I become a bossy ESTJ and quite an impatient one as well... I get bored easily and drag people into drinking games/make them take shots with me/start a fight or make "honest confessions" about how some of the people in the party annoy me. I also like to give very passionate speeches about how some people cannot behave the way they do and they are usually pretty effective (or then people just pretend to agree in hopes of me letting them be).

I also love to do cheerleading (doesn't always end that well since I'm pretty drunk at this point) and befriend random people, I would say that's typical ESFP behavior.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Probably ENFP all things considered. Maybe a mix between ENTP and ISFP and maybe ENFJ or an INFJ having a good time. Idk.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I think in some shape or form I become an amplified version of myself. I start rambling about theories and philosophical things I normally assume people don't have the attention span for and say nothing (or very little), or I get quiet and/or groggy, just sit around and observe. Sometimes that's just like phase 2 of the rambling intellectual phase though. lol. But I don't usually get fully drunk when I drink. I stop when I start losing coordination (sometimes that happens before there are enough mental changes for me to act too differently, aside from dropping things.. so yeah I guess that's an inferior Se trait, hahaha).

Sometimes I honestly feel more normal when I drink in small/moderate amounts. Because I get panic attacks (the meds for that work very simiarly to alcohol, minus the dopamine rush  ); so on top of being introverted and NT, it's one of the only times I feel like I am actually part of a group of people and not over-analyzing everything. :dry: I can actually say the same for said meds, but taking anti-anxiety meds socially is a terrible idea. IT's just a parallel I noticed between the two. Alcohol has more of a "loopy" feel to it though. 



SilverKelpie said:


> The one time I got drunk-ish, I got irrationally angry and wanted to physically hurt everyone in the room. I realized this was potentially bad, so I left, went to my dorm room, and locked the door. Spent the rest of the night alone. Have barely touched alcohol since. I suppose I was still an introvert, just more so. I suppose it also could still fit NTP.


This is exactly how I reacted to "edibles". I guess it could've been the fact we were in a crowded place, but I've been in crowded places before and don't normally get to the point of feeling physically aggressive. One of my friends wanted me to hang out with her and her ex, who's like a pothead and who she was still friends with (more than I ever was, oddly enough). At some point she told me she wanted to talk to him privately and told me to basically go away. I was like, "wow, how rude, I bet she just wants to talk shit about me... fuck that, I dragged myself to this shitty ass bar so she can talk shit behind my back? Why don't I just punch them both?"

She also kept asking me about these girls she thought were hot (she's bi), and I didn't think most of them were, so then I pointed one out in the bar and she was like "we have very different taste in women.." I was about to say "well maybe I can go home with her and ditch you two assholes, it'd be a better use of my time." LOL


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

I still come off as INTJ, with the possibility of being an extroverted version of myself or even more introverted.

If im on full blown junkie status, I start acting like an INFP or ISFP. Thankfully that doesnt happen, but I had some rough times a few years back, and I was always #$%ed up. 

Once I was so out of it, I didnt remember telling people I didnt want to go to an amusement park with them. A few days later they told me " I know you dont want to go to place X with us but..." And i was almost in complete shock, I had no idea this conversation they were talking about even happened. Lol. And that is bad for me, because I almost never blackout or lose much memory.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

I become ENTP XD


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ne-*Fe*.

ENTP going full retard, really.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Haven't the foggiest, never been drunk.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Chattier, sillier, friendlier and extra blunt.
So, possibly ENTP?

After a certain point, sleepy, not sure if sleepy has a type.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Slightly drunk – INFP/INFJ 
More than a few drinks – ESFP 
Recovering from a hangover – ISTP


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

I've never messed myself up before but I guess I've gotten to the point of not being able to walk in a strait line. That's usually when I decide it'd be a good idea to stop...

I get into these uncontrolable fits of laughter over the stupidest things... Like, my ISTP friend and I were drinking at a graduation party last May and I could barely hold myself up I was laughing so hard about how ugly the room we were sitting in was. 

Also, things that would normally concern or weird me out (like a drunk ESFPs yelling in my face and holding onto my arm to keep themselves from falling over) don't phase me as much.

In addition, I'll sometimes start telling elaborate, made up stories about crazy things I did then burst out laughing midway through. (This is only with friends of course)


Despite everything, my logic stays. If I say I'm not going to do karaoke before I start drinking, then someone offers me a drink, I'm not going to do it after either.

I'm eighteen and I only drink maybe six times a year---during the times when alcohol is most available to me. So Christmas, New Years, Mardi Gras, Easter, Halloween, Thanksgiving, Graduation, various Jewish holiday's since my best friend is Jewish XD
Maybe that's more than six times... still, I've always been very responsible. Out of all of my friends, I'm told I handle myself the best, since I tend to take things in moderation.

*To answer your question, I pretty much stay an INTP, but with some possibly ENTP-ish tendancies mixed in.*


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

At first, just an even more hyperactive version of myself. Eventually, Se makes a rare appearance, which is the effect I like the most even though it can get me into mischief I later feel bad about, e.g. sneaking off with other people's drinks when they're not looking just for fun, or defacing a pub's karaoke book with dick doodles. :blushed:


----------



## Spiren (May 12, 2016)

I used to drink a lot when I was going through a taxing phase; there are many reasons for why I now rarely drink.

I'd switch between stereotypical depressive INFP mopey phase, which a couple of my friends profess they've always thought must lie somewhere deep under the surface or cuddly mode with partners, and ENTP manic phases when I couldn't stfu and would confuse everyone to getting ticked off they all seem drunk and slow (while being the drunk one myself).

All of that is actually a part of who I am anyway, just unimpeded.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

keeping tabs of your changes when you are drunk, like you were the obgect of a scientific research, is totally INTP. I have done it too the rare times I have been tipsy. So, sorry, you where acting as an INTP even when drunk. A less shy one, but still an INTP


----------



## HugtheVoid (Jul 4, 2016)

Icy Heart said:


> Slightly drunk – INFP/INFJ
> More than a few drinks – ESFP
> Recovering from a hangover – ISTP


I know it's an old thread, but I laughed to see my exact drinking / drunk / done drunk too much profile here, in your nice bullet points.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

I become more quiet and slow reacting. I find things more interesting or funny than I normally would. I dont think I become like any other type tho? 

I dont like the feeling of being drunk and dont see the point of it because I'm naturally social, fun, and laid back. Waste of money!

There is a lot of negitive stereotyping going on in this thread... not fond of it....


----------



## aliem (Jun 30, 2016)

I either get really giggly and carefree when I'm drunk, or if I'm already anxious I get even more anxious.

So, when I get giggly.. I probably become more extroverted and personable. My filter is diminished. Maybe an ENTP?


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

The drunk kind.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

Solrac026 said:


> The drunk kind.


spoken like a true INTP. lol


----------



## somecheese (Jul 23, 2016)

Haha I was going to say ENFP but then I realised everyone probably turns into an ENFP when they're drunk. I do, anyway, because I just get tired and whiny.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

A drunk intp.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

@somecheese I like how you just low-key slammed ENFP's lol....xD do you think if I go to the ENFP forum and tell on you they will come here and whine at you about your post? 
I actually dont know very many ENFP's so I wouldnt know how they act exactly lol.


----------



## Liminal (Jul 18, 2016)

I turn into Bruce Lee when I'm drunk.

What is he? ISTP? May be...?


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

@VervainaI i seriously typed out BruceLee instead of your name when I was going to reply to you lol, does that mean you're actually drunk right now since I assumed your name was his.

Nah but in all seriousness, do you just act like brucelee, or do you seriously start trying to karate chop other people's face off while drunk....lol


----------



## somecheese (Jul 23, 2016)

@Mothtodark Haha possibly! A lot of my closest friends are ENFPs and literally all I do is drag them, but only because they always respond with really good humour- they can make anything interesting.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

A louder ENTP.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

ENTJ troll. I'm extroverted and everything is a joke to me.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Hm... On the one hand, I just really become a ball of Ne and fluffy that is going to roll over you and possibly hurt itself in the process.

On the other hand, I like to believe that I become more like an ESTP, since I get less calculated, more focused on sensory information and tend to have enhanced perception of my environment (in my subjective judgement, that is)
I also start to get more daring and direct, a risk-taker.


----------



## furryfury (Sep 20, 2015)

Depends how drunk I am. I get very Se, and then much later, turn into an INFP. I want to get one-on-one and really _connect_, let's get all our feels out and be real with each other while listening to emotional music. So deep, so meaningful.

[video]https://youtu.be/5q46M7ImRM8?list=PLbrXH2-r4y-LDyYW9K0I4oyYJYkNic9EE&t=40[/video]


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

Probably ESFP or ENFP 

I get very talkative, I start to dance (even if there's no music), I smile a lot...

A completely different person.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Something out of this planet.. Maybe Mars or something


----------



## Devils Advocate (Sep 6, 2016)

ESTP.... I say this because I believe I still am 90% ENTP, but my social skills, loudness, and more sensory approach increases dramatically depending on who I'm with. 
ENFP depending on if someone is talking about something really emotional or something and then I analyze it and "get in my feels", which freaks me out and I become way too into it and philosophical.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not sure, I tend to be more giggly, outgoing and silly when drunk.


----------



## redeemofself (Aug 29, 2016)

As an ENTP, when that happens it's usually pretty weird. I wouldn't say I turn into a feeler, but I feel more open talking about my feelings. Another thing I noticed is that my perceiving just leaves me, I start planning what should I do next in order to successfully arrive home safely and I do not stop until my plan is all set. So I'd say I turn into a ENTJ.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Beer smells like urine, and wine/vodka/sake taste like rubbing alcohol. I thought it's an acquired taste, and I've tried them many times during college, but they still smell and taste like crap. So I stopped trying and accepted the fact that alcohol is not for me. I have never been drunk.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

All I know is that I become more extroverted or talkative and maybe more concerned and caring, but also pretty confident and proud too. Maybe some ExxJ type.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

When I'm drunk, I come across as sober, because when I drink, I don't.


----------

